# Cleanup after tile job is done



## bqtchef (Sep 29, 2008)

I just finished my first tile job, and after the grout was dry (next day) I notice a shiny glaze on the tile, and grout ( did not notice this glaze when it was wet). It's not all over the tile or grout just bit's a pieces, and you can't even see this shiny glaze until you look at it just right. 
I purchased Opticolor stain-free grout from one of the big box stores. I followed the instructions that came with the product, but i guess i didn't quite do good enough job.
This Opticolor stuff is made of three parts a resin, liquid hardner, and a color sand stuff.
Any clues on how to get rid of the shiny glaze. I was thinking about trying to scape this stuff off with a metal putty knife in the corner of the closetbut I'm afraid that might ruin the tile.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Probably going to need a stripper by now. This may not be the place to get the information. Call the manufacturer.


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

This is my first post here. I just found this place tonight while looking for a new floor stapler.

bqtchef, I just finished a bathroom tile job and used that very same grout system. Exactly the same result the day after. I came back to clean up the inevitable haze and found just what you describe. I cleaned it up with a mild solution of water and white vinegar (approx. 1/4 cup to 1 gal. of water) and a plastic scrub pad with the sponge inside (I can't recall the brand, but it was specifically designed for use on porcelain or ceramic). Used light to moderate pressure in a circular scrubbing motion and it worked like a charm. I then sponged it off like a normal haze job and it looks beautiful! No scratches either. :clap:


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

Your Opticolor epoxy grout is made by Mapei, yeah? They also make a product called "Epoxy Grout Haze Remover".

The following link will give you the names of other products to try also...

http://www.laticrete.com/portals/0/tds/TDS198.pdf

Hope this helps!

- Bob


----------

